# What oil is good for 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S



## Michu244 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello, Im interested what oil for engine and transmission is good for 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S. Can you recommend something?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SAE 5W-30 motor oil is preferred for all temperatures. My choice is Mobil-1 fully synthetic motor oil.
For the A/T fluid, Valvoline Maxlife ATF or Castrol Multi-import ATF, which are both synthetic are a good choice. You can also go with the Genuine Nissan Matic “D” ATF.


----------



## Michu244 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

